# Edmonton Man Accused of Wife's Murder is Ex- Military



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Jul 2005)

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Law/2005/07/19/1138389-cp.html
  
By JOHN COTTER
Husband of missing wife charged
  
EDMONTON (CP) - Liana White and her unborn child were killed in a violent struggle and left to decompose in a ditch in a crime that has shattered the lives of her three-year-old daughter and other family members. 
Her husband Michael White, 28, has been charged with second-degree murder in her death and with committing an indignity to a dead body. The 29-year-old hospital clerk's body was too decomposed to immediately determine how she died, Edmonton Police Det. Michael Campeau told reporters Tuesday. Her identity was determined by dental records. 
Campeau said the families of both Michael and Liana are devastated. 

"It's a tragic day. It's not a victory for the police service. It's just a tragic day for two families. We're not here to celebrate anything. Unfortunately it's a tragedy for both sets of families. Liana's mom is not doing well at all," he said. 
Campeau said he felt especially sorry for the couple's daughter Ashley, who was believed to be in the custody of Liana's mother. 
"I do. She's lost both her mom and dad." 
Campeau wouldn't comment on whether White was stabbed or strangled, but did say "There are signs on the body she was involved in a struggle." 

Further tests need to be done to determine cause of death, he said. 
When asked about a motive, the veteran detective would only say "We are still working on that. There are still many leads to follow up on." 
The police announcement came only hours after an exhausted-looking Michael White made his first court appearance, where he reserved plea on the charges against him. 
White closed his eyes and winced as the charges were read out in court. 

Outside court, his lawyer, Larry Anderson, was tight-lipped. 
"We are anxious to answer these allegations," said Anderson, a former president of the Law Society of Alberta. 
"The matter has simply been put over for a few weeks so they can find a prosecutor and then we can get enough information so we can begin formulating our defence." 

White showed little emotion as he scanned the courtroom while the charges were read out. His next court appearance is July 26. 
The White story has gripped the Alberta capital ever since her Ford Explorer was found abandoned just blocks from her home last Tuesday. Her purse, shoes and cellphone were scattered nearby. 
Nothing appeared to have been taken, nor were there any signs of a struggle. 
Campeau said she was seen just before midnight last Monday by someone other than White, about seven hours before the SUV was reported in the parking lot. 

After days of fruitless searching by police, the body was discovered Sunday by a crew of volunteers, including White. 
Earlier that day he said his nights since Liana's disappearance alternated between nightmares and sleeplessness. 
"If they're thinking it was the husband, forget the husband. Let's find my wife," he told a reporter, adding that he feared the worst. 
"I want people to know she was an outstanding person who contributed to the community," he said. "There's no reason why this should have happened." 

Neighbours and co-workers of the Whites were in shock, describing the couple as normal people who held barbecues, worked on fixing up their house and helped out their friends. 
The manager of the truck repair shop where White worked for almost three years said he just can't believe his friend and colleague had been charged with murder. 

Some of the other employees at the shop helped White search for his wife. 
"We're all in shock and awe. I wouldn't have seen it coming for a million years," said Rob Hansen, who added he had spent time socially with the couple. 
"We all thought he was a very solid person, which makes us very distraught. She was always smiling and happy. This has hit everybody like a ton of bricks." 

Another colleague, Aaron Coulter, said he still can't believe his friend is in jail charged with murder. 
He remembered White occasionally bringing his wife around the truck repair shop. 
"They always got along great as far as I could see. He was a good family man." 
_Michael and Liana White met at a nightclub in 1998, not long after she moved to Edmonton from Kelowna, B.C., and while he was still working in the Canadian military_. 

They had a small wedding in 2000, and a year later, welcomed a daughter. The couple sometimes spoke of returning to his hometown of Mar, Ont. 
Published reports say the couple were heavily in debt, with liens on two vehicles and a $166,000 mortgage on a $170,000 house. 
The fact that Liana was four months pregnant has prompted chilling comparisons to Scott Peterson, a California man convicted of killing his wife, Laci, and their unborn child. 

Campeau said police could not charge White for that death. 
"Unfortunately in Canada, you can't charge a person with the death of an unborn baby," he said. 
The charge of committing an indignity to a dead body was laid because White's body was disposed of improperly. 
Campeau said they believe Michael White acted alone. 

_While he doesn't have a criminal record, White did have a record during his time in the military, including being court martialled for theft. _


----------



## Slim (19 Jul 2005)

> While he doesn't have a criminal record, White did have a record during his time in the military, including being court martialled for theft



Howd you get that last bit...It wasn't in the article?

Slim


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Jul 2005)

No, it was in the article , I just _did this_ to it like the other line further up.....

You overestimate my tracking abilities, my friend. :warstory:


----------



## scottyeH? (19 Jul 2005)

This case reminder me of the Scott Peterson case in the United States
Wife with unborn child gone missing... it's pretty blatent to me that he did it from the start.

Then the tons of redflags went up when...he was the leader of the search party...that found her dead body

Criminals are very dumb.


----------



## BernDawg (20 Jul 2005)

So this guy was a member (with a charge or 2).  Where was he and what did he do in the forces?  One would assume he was a truck plumber but the articles don't have the specifics.  Anyone know him or work with him?


----------



## Gunner (20 Jul 2005)

http://cmj.mil.ca/transcriptssearch_e.asp?SearchByLastName=WHITE&Lang=e

If you have DIN access you can read all about Tpr White (Strathcona).


----------



## Bartok5 (20 Jul 2005)

Wow, what an utter scum-bag.  22 charges for theft/stealing, and not just from the crown.  Oh no, this schmuck also stole a bunch of personal property from his fellow troopers!  Then he was stupid enough to get caught with all of it in his posession.  So, at the very least he is both a rampant thief and an utter idiot.  To think that someone like this thought he could get away with a murder?   Whoo Boy...... 

I really feel for the murdered Wife and their surviving first child, not to mention the families on both sides.  She probably didn't even realize what an utter arse-clown she was marrying at the time.  I'd place 10:1 odds that he is guilty.  And if so, I hope they lock him away for life.  Situations like these really do warrant the good old 30-cent solution.  "Face the ditch and kneel down".....bang, game over.


----------



## dutchie (20 Jul 2005)

Gunner said:
			
		

> If you have DIN access you can read all about Tpr White (Strathcona).



Anyone care to enlighten those of us without DIN access (if possible)?

What I got from the news last night was that he was a Strat and was released after being convicted of possesion of stolen property. 

How any man (if you can call him that) could murder his wife and unborn child is beyond me. What makes it even worse is that this POS killed the mom of his little girl. As a parent, I could not fathom causing that much pain to such an innocent child. General population for you, shitpump, enjoy.


----------



## Infanteer (20 Jul 2005)

Every organization has their 10% - here's ours....


----------



## BernDawg (20 Jul 2005)

22 counts of theft!  That goes far beyond a couple of nails and screws from the shop!  Not to mention the most reprehensible act of all... Stealing from your buddies.  I think he should have had his hands "caught" in a hatch.
  I do feel for the families involved and pray for the children.  It is too bad that we, as a nation, abolished the death penality.


----------



## Devlin (20 Jul 2005)

> Situations like these really do warrant the good old 30-cent solution.  "Face the ditch and kneel down".....bang, game over.



Mark C well said, shame our lawmakers don't see things this way. Some would say a bullet is too good for these types. I would argue that a few well strategically placed rounds  > might be better than one in the back of the head.


----------



## Warvstar (21 Jul 2005)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> It is too bad that we, as a nation, abolished the death penality.


Agreed


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (21 Jul 2005)

"Edmonton Man Accused of Wife's Murder is Ex- Military "

So?


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Jul 2005)

Sadly any murder and the taking on one's life in such a situation happens all to often these days, and this case does echo the California case which even made the news down here. What does his occupation have to do with it all? 

Another case of media trying to create something when there is nothing there and smearing shit on the CF image yet again. So he has had military service (and was a bad apple and a dirty theif at that). So what if he even worked at McDonalds or was unemployed. His job has nothing to do with it. He can commited a terrible crime.

I find trying to drag the CF into this is nothing but bad manners by our story hungry media. As Infanteer says, he's our 10%er, and he will pay hopefully thru the gutless 'legal' system. Murdering a pregnant woman is pretty low (one of the lowest in fact), then playing the innocent hubby to boot. I am sure the police were on to him right away. It will be protective custody for this 'waste of rations' once he is in gaol, hopefully for a very long time, but not long enough. We need to re-vamp the system, giving it testicles again so we can call it a JUSTICE system.

I am for the kneel in the ditch method, all for the cost of a .22 short. Thats an inexpensive sentance isn't it, and re-asssures us all, he will never offend again.

Wes


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Jul 2005)

Actually,to be fair, if one reads the article, it hardly points that fact out at all.
The emphasis were mine, as some here may be interested in knowing this. However that is also the reason its in "radio chatter".

I wonder if everyone who works at a "truck repair shop" are worked up that they mentioned that.


----------



## P-Free (21 Jul 2005)

Since he can't get the death penalty from a court of law, let's hope one of  his fellow prisoners gives it to him.


----------



## Rebel_RN (21 Jul 2005)

_" Giving it testicles again so we can call it a justice system"_

You hit the nail on the head there Wes, I couldn't agree with you more. There is a fundamental lack of testicles in our justice system. The system needs to grow re-grow a set because the current ones are no longer functioning.


----------



## Shadowhawk (24 Jul 2005)

The Death Penalty would be to good for this guy.  I say he should be pinned up by the eyelids and have his "unmentionables" beaten until he can blink.
 :threat:


----------



## ZipperHead (24 Jul 2005)

I used to work with this alleged humanoid (man is too gracious, soldier is a stretch......). I have had only a few things stolen from me in my career (my bike from outside the barracks near the Jr Ranks, my relatively new watch from the base gym, and my youthful idealism...... scratch that, it was lost, not stolen). I lost track of other items, but I chalk those up to "lost" not "stolen" as I have no proof. Anyhoo, I can't prove it, but when my aforementioned watch went AWOL, one of the pers in the vicinity was the man in question. Never did find out 100%, but I always assumed it was him, and then his theft charge came up, so I'm 99% sure. 

I don't even normally lock my locker at work during work hours (if you can't trust the people you work with {especially in the Army}, who can you trust?!??!) which makes the MP's and SSM's apopleptic, but every once in a while you get a dirtbag like White that makes you rethink that policy.

When I first heard about this case, I would like to say I didn't prejudge him, and blame him for the murder within the time it takes for one to say "Sure!!!!" when someone offers you a free, cold beer....... But I did..... Sounded a little too close to the Scott Peterson case to me. And when people said "But who would be stupid enough to do the same thing that Peterson did so close to the trial, and think they could get away with it????" have obviously never met him.

There are a bunch of Strat's here at the Armour School who I have talked to about this case (and know White) and none of them were shocked to hear that he is being charged with the murder. Not that he was the "murder the pregnant wife" type (who is?????), but there haven't been any cases of people leaping to his defence, that I've heard of, either. 

On a somewhat related note (I was talking with a fella today ref this case, and mentioned the same thing), I always find it odd when people say "There's no way that guy/girl/whatever did that [murder, rape, incest, felching]!!!!! I know them too well, and they could NEVER do that!!!!!!". There are prison's (and cemeteries) full of people that "couldn't ever do that". I would never in my life utter those words about anybody, including members of my family or my best friend(s). It's not that I wouldn't support them, but you are setting yourself up for failure (and loss of credibility when the inevitable freezer full of body parts is discovered in the person's house that you just staked your reputation on ) by saying things like that. No one truly knows another....

Anyway, IF he is convicted, I hope that he finds himself in a circle of hell occupied by Joe Stalin, Idi Amin, Saddam Hussein (if/when he dies), Jeffrey Dahmer, Hitler, and is suitably ass-raped with a baseball bat wrapped in razor wire for killing his wife and unborn child (probably only for financial gain, as hinted to by the media (and the voices in my head....)). If, by some twist of fate, he is actually innocent of this crime, and you are reading this Mike, I would like my fookin watch back, you thievin' half-man.

Al


----------



## Gill557 (24 Jul 2005)

I am going to play the Devil's Advocate in this post, I feel it is necessary to do this. 

As I do not know this person I cannot make a judgement to his moral character or his previous activities.  I just wish to remind everyone who has been so quick to judge this man of some things. 
1) I would suggest that we wait until the court and a jury have convicted him of these crimes before we begin to state how the death penalty is too good for him.  
and
2) I believe we are in a country where the accused is supposed to be "innocent until proven guilty."

Thus ends my role as the Devil's Advocate.


----------



## ZipperHead (24 Jul 2005)

G-Man: very touching. I almost feel like listening to you. Nah, I'll go with my gut. 

Al


----------



## kincanucks (24 Jul 2005)

Yes thank you bringing us back to earth with your poignancy now f off and lets march this thing to the edge of the ditch.


----------



## Shadowhawk (25 Jul 2005)

G-Man said:
			
		

> I am going to play the Devil's Advocate in this post, I feel it is necessary to do this.
> ... 1) I would suggest that we wait until the court and a jury have convicted him of these crimes before we begin to state how the death penalty is too good for him.   ...



Agreed ... BUT if he is convicted then I stand by my original statement.


----------



## Gill557 (25 Jul 2005)

Shadowhawk said:
			
		

> Agreed ... BUT if he is convicted then I stand by my original statement.



I'll agree to that.  Although I think I would add shoving burning bamboo spears under his finger nails.  Be a nice touch.  ;D


----------



## Shadowhawk (26 Jul 2005)

nice touch indeed. ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Oct 2005)

The latest fromt he Canadian Press;



> Bail granted for Edmonton man accused of killing pregnant wife
> 
> 
> EDMONTON (CP) - An Edmonton man accused of killing his pregnant wife has won a bid for bail while he waits for his trial.
> ...



dileas

tess


----------



## Island Ryhno (7 Oct 2005)

Think he bolts? I have a sneaking suspicion of cowardice. It'll be interesting to see what comes of this. It's maddening that this guys gets out on bail, christ if I was in the clink for something stupid like selling dope I'd make quite a noise about this. Murderers (or suspected, excuse my PC ignorant ass) get bail, drug dealers no go....hmmmm


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Oct 2005)

Almost everyone gets bail......


----------



## kimmie (10 Oct 2005)

> Sadly any murder and the taking on one's life in such a situation happens all to often these days, and this case does echo the California case which even made the news down here. What does his occupation have to do with it all?



You are absolutely right. What job he did in the past, unless it is directly related to what happened, has no bearing on what happened, IMHO. I have to go with my guy and say I think he did it too. Way too many coincidences and inconsistencies. The guy just looks way to guilty. Maybe I'm wrong, but my gut tells me otherwise too.  :-\

My heart goes out to the daughter, and both families.  :-[


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Oct 2006)

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/MediaNews/2006/10/27/2145995-cp.html

EDMONTON (CP) - Canada's largest organization of journalists has criticized Edmonton police for executing a search warrant on a city radio reporter's files during a high-profile murder investigation. 

"Don't try to turn journalists into cops," Paul Schneidereit, an editorial writer at the Halifax Herald and president of the Canadian Association of Journalists, said Friday. 
Schneidereit was referring to the execution of a search warrant Oct. 18 in the newsroom at CHED radio against reporter Byron Christopher, who has been following the Michael White murder case. 

The warrant covered Christopher's written notes, recordings, scripts and computer files on the case. 
Station manager Doug Rutherford said some of the material was not on-site. But police left the newsroom with available copies and recordings of all stories that CHED had broadcast. 
No files, raw tape, notes or confidential material were taken. 

"We couldn't provide what we didn't have," said Rutherford. "I hope this is as far as (the police) would like to go." 
Christopher had conducted several exclusive interviews with White and had uncovered other pieces of information. 
White is accused of second-degree murder in the death of his pregnant wife in July 2005. Her body was found in a rural area about a week after she had been reported missing by her husband. 

Jury selection is to begin Monday. The trial is scheduled to start Wednesday. 
Schneidereit said police shouldn't assume they can help themselves to information gathered during a reporter's investigation. 
Confidential sources are less likely to talk to reporters if they fear their comments will be handed over to police, Schneidereit said. That harms a reporter's ability to uncover information in the public interest. 

An Edmonton police spokesman declined comment as the White case is before the courts. 
Several recent cases - including this week's judgment tossing out RCMP warrants used to search Ottawa Citizen reporter Juliet O'Neill's home - have acknowledged the need for media to be seen to be independent from police, said Schneiderheit. 

"Journalists have an important role in our society, and if you're going to interfere with that role, you'd better have a damned good reason."


----------



## Rodahn (29 Oct 2006)

I'm wondering what the reasoning for the police search was. As this case is now before the court for trial, all pertinent evidence would have had to been disclosed. Methinks there may be a bit of shenanigans in the works here, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Shadowhawk (8 Nov 2006)

The trial has begun.

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/edmonton/story/2006/11/08/jury-white.html


----------



## exsemjingo (10 Nov 2006)

Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> When I first heard about this case, I would like to say I didn't prejudge him, and blame him for the murder within the time it takes for one to say "Sure!!!!" when someone offers you a free, cold beer....... But I did..... Sounded a little too close to the Scott Peterson case to me. And when people said "But who would be stupid enough to do the same thing that Peterson did so close to the trial, and think they could get away with it????" have obviously never met him.
> 
> If, by some twist of fate, he is actually innocent of this crime, and you are reading this Mike, I would like my fookin watch back, you thievin' half-man.
> 
> Al



I know that we're not supposed to talk about cases before the courts, but living in Edmonton and following the story in the papers closely, my reaction was:
"...!!!, !?!,  :threat:  :"
This is a case where the phrase "bring the guilty bastard in" can be used literally, not sarcastically.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Nov 2006)

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Law/2006/11/02/2209258-cp.html

Murder suspect Michael White 'felt dirty' the day wife vanished: mom-in-law
    
EDMONTON (CP) - The mother-in-law of an Edmonton man accused of killing his pregnant wife says he complained several times of feeling dirty in the hours immediately after his wife's disappearance. 

Maureen Kelly is testifying at the second-degree murder trial of Michael White, a 29-year-old mechanic originally from Mar, Ont. White's 29-year-old wife, Liana, originally from Kelowna, B.C., vanished on July 12, 2005, and was found five days later, stabbed to death in a ditch north of Edmonton. 

Kelly says that on the day Liana disappeared, her son-in-law told her several times that he felt dirty and needed to shower, and he eventually did that. 
When she inadvertently walked in on him in the bathroom, she saw him shaving his head clean as well. 

Kelly says that after he was arrested, White told her by phone that he was innocent and that his lawyer had advised that the police case against him was a combination of lies and circumstantial evidence.


----------



## R933ex (7 Dec 2006)

Just in case it was not caught he was found guilty. 
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/edmonton/story/2006/12/07/jury-white.html


----------



## protected (8 Dec 2006)

Even if he got life, the damage is done to that family- You always hear in cases like this- how ''He will have to live with this on his conscience, for the rest of his life'' Is that enough?

I hope they rip him up in prison.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Dec 2006)

Did he quit the military or was he shown the door?


----------



## Amos (12 Dec 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Mark C well said, shame our lawmakers don't see things this way. Some would say a bullet is too good for these types. I would argue that a few well strategically placed rounds  > might be better than one in the back of the head.


I agree....also believe in an eye for an eye.    I saw an episode of Oprah (bear with me guys!) last week where a husband set his wife on fire from the waist up!  That poor woman,  Oprah interviewed her on the show.  What she has to go through on a daily basis to keep her skin clean and moisturized and to keep her arms mobile!  That SOB should also be set on fire long enough to bear the same pain she will have to bear for the rest of her life.  While remaining in prison I might add!     :cheers:


----------



## BernDawg (12 Dec 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Did he quit the military or was he shown the door?


I think he was punted after a court martial IIRC.


----------



## Shamrock (12 Dec 2006)

More here:

http://www.ctv.ca (this particular nugget sickened me the greatest)

http://www.canoe.com

http://www.630ched.com


----------



## schart28 (15 Dec 2006)

He got 17 years and no chance of parole...

CNEWS: http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2006/12/15/2806792-cp.html


----------



## BernDawg (15 Dec 2006)

What he should have gotten was 30 days to file an appeal and a long drop followed by a sharp snap!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Mar 2009)

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Crime/2009/03/28/8918781-sun.html
Killer hubby loses appeal for new trial 
Alberta's top court rejects Michael White's appeal of conviction for murdering his pregnant wife 

By TONY BLAIS, COURT BUREAU 

The Edmonton Sun     

Convicted killer Michael White has lost his bid for a new trial after Alberta's highest court rejected the appeal of his conviction for murdering his pregnant wife. 

In a unanimous decision released yesterday, the Court of Appeal of Alberta ruled the trial judge in the case did not make any reversible errors in her charge to the jury. 
The three-judge panel found the jurors were properly instructed on how they could use White's post-offence conduct and his prior record to assess his credibility. 
The panel also spurned the defence argument that the judge had failed to sufficiently deal with whether White, 31, should be convicted of murder or manslaughter. 

"The appellant made a tactical decision at trial to testify and deny any involvement in the death of Liana White. By so doing, he gave up the opportunity to say that it was only manslaughter," wrote Justice Patricia Rowbotham. 
"The appellant has changed his tactic on appeal and says that it was manslaughter." 

Defence lawyer Hersh Wolch had argued the trial judge failed to give jurors a specific direction as to how they could use evidence of White's post-offence conduct. 
"The jury should have been told it doesn't go to the level of guilt," said Wolch, referring to evidence of White, while under police surveillance, bringing home a garbage bag containing bloody clothes and paper towels linked to the killing from a field and putting it out for collection. 

The disgraced former soldier was sentenced to life in prison with no chance of parole for 17 years on Dec. 15, 2006, after being convicted of second-degree murder and interfering with human remains for killing his pregnant wife Liana, 29, and dumping her naked body in a ditch. 

The July 12, 2005, slaying garnered national attention as White went on TV begging for help to find his missing wife, a clerk in the neonatal unit of the Royal Alexandra Hospital, only to be charged after her body was found. 
White testified he never killed his wife and said the bloody evidence came from his wife having a nosebleed. 

It was a circumstantial case with no witnesses and the Crown argued White killed Liana in their Castle Downs home, dragged her body into the garage, put it into her SUV and then dumped her remains in a ditch. 
He then tossed bloody evidence from the killing into a garbage bag which he left in a grassy field and returned later to pick up, unwittingly under police surveillance. 

As well, White left Liana's SUV in a parking lot, staged it to look like a robbery and was then captured on a security video from a pub, running in the opposite direction. 
According to court documents released after the verdict, because they were not before the jury, the Whites' then three-year-old daughter Ashley likely witnessed her father attacking her mother and cleaning up the bloody mess, and possibly even saw him disposing of the body. 

TONY.BLAIS@SUNMEDIA.CA


----------

